# Software Advice



## Pawfect Playmates (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I recently started my dog walking & pet sitting business and am looking for an app or computer software that will allow me to keep all my appointments, client/pet info, invoices and payments all in one place.

I had heard of NarpsUK but then found an article suggesting it wasn't a legitimate part of the NARPS community so I no longer wish to join with them.

Just wondering which services you guys use and why you would recommend them?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Spreadsheets.


----------



## Pawfect Playmates (Oct 2, 2017)

okay... why are spreadsheets better than using an all-in-one style app?


----------



## Pawfect Playmates (Oct 2, 2017)

This is a real shame. I had heard that this forum community was really helpful but I am yet to find anyone who seems interested in helping.
I have googled these types of apps and read hundreds of reviews for different companies but it can be overwhelming, not being sure which option is best for me.
If anyone has any genuine advice I would really appreciate it.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not a dog walker but you might find this thread some use...

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/bookkeeping.447840/


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

There are loads of software. Timetopet, petsitter plus and many more. Most you need to pay for after a free trial. 

Personally I just use Google calender for appointments, wave apps (free) for invoicing and expenses and a spreadsheet to log mileage. Even though I'm using 3 different things I find it much quicker and easier than a diary and spreadsheets.


----------



## Woof Software (Dec 12, 2017)

Pawfect Playmates said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently started my dog walking & pet sitting business and am looking for an app or computer software that will allow me to keep all my appointments, client/pet info, invoices and payments all in one place.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We are a small software company which has developed a software package for aesthetics practitioners, and are now looking for new markets for which to adapt this software. Would you be interested in talking to us about what you require from a software package, and maybe help us design something which will give you what you need? Our aesthetics package does pretty much what you have listed above, and can quickly be developed in line with specific requirements for the pet industry.


----------

